# "Northeast Prices"



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

The Philly area is ranging anywhere from $100.00 @hr. for your basic 7.5 blade to as much as $125.00 @hr. with a 680lb. tailgate spreader.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Any suggestions on where to get decent plow insurance here in Pa. ? I'm looking to do some part-time sub work, and need to get the necessary protection in place first. I would prefer to pay less than the $2100 minimum I was quoted this week. eek!


Thanks!

P.S. It appears as if the Philly area is paying a good bit more than the Harrisburg area too!


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

Erie Ins.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks! They are now on my list of places to call tomorrow.


----------



## fitnessmovers (Nov 4, 2003)

Try Zurich Insurance.


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

*Northeast Pricing*

I wish I could get that 100 per hr here in Southern Indiana. We do good to get 70-80 per hr. 80 being max for backhoes.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Well....one of the local Erie reps doesn't want to cover me. I've got a call into Zurich, to see what happens there.

Anyone else have any suggestions? This is my first year as a plow sub. Prior to this, I've just been doing a few driveways/lots for friends, neighbors and family, so I've not invested in Commercial insurance. Now that I WANT commercial insurance, I can't find a company willing to issue insurance to a "new guy" with a snowplow.

HELP! I've got a contractor lined up to plow for this winter, but I need to get him an insurance certificate (and cover my behind as well) before the snow starts to fly.

Here in Harrisburg, Pa. we average only 33" of snow per year....so there's not a LOT of plowing to be done unless it's a major storm. Is the $2100 minimum rate that I was quoted (only one company willing to do so) actually worth it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

I sub for a guy and run comm. ins. policy on my truck. It covers any damage my truck or me driving the truck does. If you are a sub I would not want to supply a general liability policy for the guy I am working for. He is hired from the customer to perform the work and subs it out to you on an hourly basis. Are the hours, triggers and other plowing decisions up to you or him? This will answer if you need a liability policy or not.


----------



## greenworldh20 (Dec 28, 2002)

*do you have a 'snow removal' policy or just a 'regular liabitilty' policy?*

there is a difference there, kids. if you have an accident or something happens at the place you are removing snow, your insurance company can walk away from the issue.

just make sure to protect your self, ok...i do not want to see anyone lose their shirt over some white stuff.

brian


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

My insurance asks if I do plowing and it's in my policy. It will not cover slip and falls and such though.


----------



## Boots_R_On (Nov 26, 2003)

There truly is a BIG difference just as the area you reside in. The Northeast corridor is the most expensive place to live in the country by means of population.
Alot more folk to dodge than cattle.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

WOO HOOO!
Well the good news is....I will be insured in the next day or so through a DIFFERENT Erie agent. 
Rates are MUCH lower than the $2100 quote too!  

Looks like I'll be doing some snow movin' after all.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Ooop...almost forgot....THANKS!


----------

